# Spec-V fender on an SE-R



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi, 

i recently wrecked my '02 se-r and instead of having the body shop put the standard se-r front fender back on, I was wondering if a spec-v fender would fit on the front of my se-r? thanks for any help.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

imeric said:


> Hi,
> 
> i recently wrecked my '02 se-r and instead of having the body shop put the standard se-r front fender back on, I was wondering if a spec-v fender would fit on the front of my se-r? thanks for any help.


they are the same fender... so yes it will fit, as will any b15 sentra fender...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Blank said:


> they are the same fender... so yes it will fit, as will any b15 sentra fender...


I thought the 04 and 05 fenders were differnt?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I thought the 04 and 05 fenders were differnt?



ahhhh you might be right on that, i know the hood, headlights grill and bumper are definitly different, fenders prolly are too... but they are the smae as other 04/05 b15's...


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

sorry, i asked the wrong question, what i meant to ask is, will the front end fender pictured below fit on an '02 se-r? what about the grill?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ah! i dont think an 04/05 fender will fit on a 02, but it might, some of the sentras experts on here will chime in soon im sure


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont know about differences between a spec v and a simple se-r, but I know you can use 04 spec v fenders on an 02/03 and vice versa.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Butt Hurt said:


> I know you can use 04 spec v fenders on an 02/03 and vice versa.


Not true, 02 & 03 have a diffrent front end... fenders, headlights, hood, and bumper cover.

02 will not use 04 or 05 fenders without changing headlights, and bumper cover.


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> Not true, 02 & 03 have a diffrent front end... fenders, headlights, hood, and bumper cover.
> 
> 02 will not use 04 or 05 fenders without changing headlights, and bumper cover.


well one of the headlights will have to be replaced anyways, but what is the bumper cover? the grill?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

imeric said:


> well one of the headlights will have to be replaced anyways, but what is the bumper cover? the grill?


the whole front bumper, the outer part that you see on the car. People call it the bumper, but the bumper is actually the steel that is attached to the frame.

To do the 04/05 to 02/03 conversion you need (at the minimum):

2- new fenders
2- new headlights
1- new hood
1- new bumper cover

Then there are some other things, like 2 new foglights, maybe new wireing harnes, etc... basicly it is a lot of money, and the 02/03 bumper cover does not fit exactly so there is some custom work that needs to be done to make it fit.  In my mind it is a giant waste of ~$5k.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> the whole front bumper, the outer part that you see on the car. People call it the bumper, but the bumper is actually the steel that is attached to the frame.
> 
> To do the 04/05 to 02/03 conversion you need (at the minimum):
> 
> ...



YOU DONT NEED NEW FENDERS! Where the light meets the fender is the same thing across all b15's!!! I know the front ends are different, but the fenders are the same!

Here is a list of everything you need for a conversion
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=37364&highlight=04+conversion


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

Butt Hurt said:


> YOU DONT NEED NEW FENDERS! Where the light meets the fender is the same thing across all b15's!!! I know the front ends are different, but the fenders are the same!
> 
> Here is a list of everything you need for a conversion
> http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=37364&highlight=04+conversion


unfortunately, that guide is the exact opposite of what i wanted to do. i suppose it doesnt really matter though, i just had in mind buying the spec-v fender instead of the se-r one, all this is way to involved and way to expensive.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

imeric said:


> unfortunately, that guide is the exact opposite of what i wanted to do. i suppose it doesnt really matter though, i just had in mind buying the spec-v fender instead of the se-r one, all this is way to involved and way to expensive.


What I am saying, is that it should fit. All b15 fenders seem to be the same. That link was to show blackout what is involved in a conversion, and that you dont need new fenders. For your situation, you should be able to just buy a spec v fender and put it on, and leave everything else the same.


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

Butt Hurt said:


> What I am saying, is that it should fit. All b15 fenders seem to be the same. That link was to show blackout what is involved in a conversion, and that you dont need new fenders. For your situation, you should be able to just buy a spec v fender and put it on, and leave everything else the same.


hmm, i'll have to ask about it when i go back to the dealer to have the body work done. thanks.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Butt Hurt said:


> YOU DONT NEED NEW FENDERS! Where the light meets the fender is the same thing across all b15's!!!


That was news to me, thanks.

BTW, Nissan lists them as diffrent parts


----------

